# Vacation



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Where to stay in Israel...Tel Aviv or Jerusalem? Thanks


----------



## Foot Ball (May 8, 2013)

Well both of them are enchanted places...after all it is the hOLY LAND .... very magical place indeed.
Now back to ur question, I think it depends on what are you looking for........ If u are a religious person then yes Jerusalem will embrace your needs,,,,,, But as a foreigner, moderate and so on I reckon Tel Aviv has more to offer


----------



## Df2 (Jun 15, 2013)

This may be to late - I just joined today - but here goes.
Jerusalem has more to offer than just religion. The Old City is a fantastic place to visit, full of history. There are a number of tours you can take. One interesting one is around the walls, but there are others available. You have the Mt of Olives, City of David and other historical sites.

Tel Aviv on the other hand is a more "modern" city without the thousand years of history that Jerusalem has. However, it does have a much more active night life, and on Friday night and Saturday (the Sabbath) many places are open. In Jerusalem there is much less going on during that time.

Also take into account that the bus service between Tel Aviv and Jerusalem is about 45 minutes so you can go back and forth. There is also a lovely train ride worth taking although it takes quite a bit more time.

As Foot Ball said, it depends on what you are looking for but IMO you can't go wrong with either place.


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the responses........


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Tel Aviv it will be. I will take bus/train and see as much as the country as I can. I have plenty of time for planning purposes as I will be in Mexico in Sep. Hopefully when the time comes I can still bum a free flight on a military aircraft thereby cutting back on expenses.


----------



## karen007 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice choice.Tel Aviv is better one.Enjoy yourself!!


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have made airline reservations for Mar '15. Can anyone recommend a nice but moderately priced hotel in TA? Thanks, Jim


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Vaca*

Changed my mind........I will be staying in Jerusalem. Anyone know, rough guess, walking time from Yehuda St to Old City? Thanks again, Jim


----------

